
The future of AT&T is an ad-tracking nightmare hellworld - _bxg1
https://www.theverge.com/2019/5/22/18635674/att-location-ad-tracking-data-collection-privacy-nightmare
======
menckenjr
One of a whole bunch of reasons I'd never work for AT&T again.

